# Resident Evil, Ireland



## UrbexJunkie (Jun 13, 2011)

Again i needed to change the name of this place for legal reasons. This place was used to test animals for highly dangerous diseases and was then moved to another location. It was a government facility hidden inside an 18th century mansion which gave me the inspiration for the name of the report.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 14, 2011)

I now this place well,very nice not to be fleeing monsters mate


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 14, 2011)

This Looks Amazing!
Why Did You Have To Change The Name Though?


----------



## King Al (Jun 14, 2011)

Very cool find that UJ!! good stuff


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 14, 2011)

Once again, I am not worthy! You should start taking bookings and make money as a guide!


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cracking shots mate.


----------



## UrbexJunkie (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers guys, had to change the name for legal reasons.


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2011)

Scary, Well Done.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 14, 2011)

Spooky but by heck its wonderful.


----------



## alex76 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lush shots mate


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2011)

Whoa, ho, ho...ly snizzle! What a gorgeous building. 
I love it's dark past. Cracking shots, much prefer the processing in these than to The Nut House, but both are great! 
Keep up the goodies!


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW! Well composed images. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

